# Who Should We Cut?



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Byron said cuts are probably going to start this week. Here's the roster breakdown.

Definitely on the team (8):

Russell
JC/Lou Williams
Kobe/Swaggy
Randle/Bass
Hibbert

Most Likely on the team (3):

Huertas (only real PG outside of D-Lo)
Black (Cheap production)
Larry Nance Jr (can't cut your first round pick)

Locks to be cut:

Frazier
Holmes

Candidates to be cut (not in order):

Jabari Brown (non-guaranteed)
Anthony Brown (two years guaranteed, min)
MWP (non-guaranteed)
Ryan Kelly (one year guaranteed)
Rob Sacre (one year guaranteed, min)
Robert Upshaw (non-guaranteed) 

We have to cut 2 more from that group. Who's it gonna be?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sacre and Jabari. 

Upshaw and Tarik are already better than Sacre and Jabari is a one dimensional scorer and we've already got that in Swaggy and Lou.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sacre for sure and yeah probably Jabari or Ryan Kelly (of course they could go with 15 couldn't they?)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kelly is the worst of the group, but also ironically the one I can see having the longest career (not counting Metta) as a stable shooter that doesn't make mistakes and is tall. 

Basketball wise I'd go with Kelly and Jabari. Are we really going to keep Metta as a locker room veteran presence??? Who would ever think that'd happen?

I'm guessing Jabari and Metta.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Sacre for sure and yeah probably Jabari or Ryan Kelly (of course they could go with 15 couldn't they?)


I believe the current rule is 15 allowed under contract with 13 max on the active roster.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Holmes and Frazier for sure. Probably after tonight's game actually.

I don't think we cut any of this years draft picks, and I also don't think they will cut Huertas. I HOPE they don't cut Upshaw, but I see that as a real possibility. I like Kelly as our only real stretch 4 and he has been playing well. That leaves Metta and Sacre. I would prefer to cut Sacre, but assume they will cut Metta.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jabari is the obvious choice. As others have mentioned, his skills are redundant on this team. 

I didn't know if Kelly was a serious option before this pre-season, but I don't think so now. He's played well enough to at least stay on the roster. 

I think you have to cut either Sacre or Upshaw. Doesn't make sense to have them both, along with Hibbert and Black (who won't see many minutes at the 4). I say cut Sacre. Upshaw is still a very low risk (non-guaranteed deal), and a potentially high reward.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kelly is the worst of the group, but also ironically the one I can see having the longest career (not counting Metta) as a stable shooter that doesn't make mistakes and is tall.


right coach/system he could be very productive Ryan Anderson-esque type player



> Basketball wise I'd go with Kelly and Jabari. Are we really going to keep Metta as a locker room veteran presence??? Who would ever think that'd happen?


I have TWC (and therefore the Laker's channel) and he's being crazy good in that role actually which is why I think you're only half right below



> I'm guessing Jabari and Metta.


Metta looks good on the floor, is good in the room(!) and sets the tone off the bench - with a young team like ours I think that's all really valuable so I think keep him over Sacre


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I'd bet my left nut that Metta is making the team


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Anthony Brown showed a little of that 3 and D potential tonight.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Well it looks like Kelly has earned his spot. Byron obviously likes Anthony Brown, calling him the team's best perimeter defender (who else was in that running?). I like Jabari, but he brings almost nothing besides scoring, which we have plenty of. 

So I think the only real decision they have is Sacre or Upshaw. While it seems like a no-brainer, I don't think it's that simple. I think we can all agree that neither will likely get much playing time (Upshaw is not ready, Sacre sucks). Black has proven he can produce at the 5, so provided Hibbert is healthy, that should be most of the minutes. 

On the one hand; if neither is going to play, why not keep the guy who actually has potential to be good in this league? On the other; if neither is going to play, why not keep the guy who's reliable, a real pro, great in the locker room as opposed to the kid who got kicked off of two college teams? 

I mean I'd still pick Upshaw because if he messes up, you can easily show him the door. And finding a Sacre replacement wouldn't be that hard. I could easily see them going the other way, though.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd go with Upshaw - reliability is overrated when you're not really going to be competing for anything and that which you can rely on is mediocrity


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @billoram: Lakers announce they have waived Robert Upshaw and Michael Frazier. That answers that.


Welp.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love Sacre but his ceiling is what it is. Stupid to waive a talent like Upshaw that could potentially be used as an asset later.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hibbert goes down and 6'9 Tarik Black is our only center with Sacre.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp.


That fucking sucks


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn, two hours later. 

I'm surprised, not shocked. I don't think it's so much Sacre beat him out as much as Upshaw either didn't show enough or didn't prove himself as a person to Mitch or Jim. You have to think about what kind of people you want in the locker room around our three young studs. 

And look, if Hibbert is out, we were in trouble either way. 

I don't like the move. But I get it. If all goes to plan, Sacre should play nothing but garbage minutes all year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hibbert goes down and 6'9 Tarik Black is our only center with Sacre.


so? are we under the impression we're competing for something this season? those hypotheticals are only really meaningful for teams that are in win now mode we're going to be bad either way

I'm surprised Upshaw didn't even make it past the first cut, it will be interesting to see if anyone else comes after him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> so? are we under the impression we're competing for something this season? those hypotheticals are only really meaningful for teams that are in win now mode we're going to be bad either way


Which is precisely why they should've gone with the player with the higher potential in Upshaw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> Damn, two hours later.
> 
> I'm surprised, not shocked. *I don't think it's so much Sacre beat him out as much as Upshaw either didn't show enough or didn't prove himself as a person to Mitch or Jim. You have to think about what kind of people you want in the locker room around our three young studs.*
> 
> ...


this makes sense.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Which is precisely why they should've gone with the player with the higher potential in Upshaw.


agreed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Read that the Lakers hope Upshaw clears waivers so he can join their D-League team


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Read that the Lakers hope Upshaw clears waivers so he can join their D-League team


Which is where he should have been in the first place. Even if he makes it to the D-fenders, anyone in the league still has the ability to sign him.

I am pretty disappointed with this move. I get that Sacre is the better player right now and has a guaranteed contract, but I think going with the upside would have been the smarter decision. Its not like Sacre is going to be the difference between winning and losing games anyway.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/20151020/lakers-cut-robert-upshaw-hold-on-to-robert-sacre

Byron acknowledged the "big time" upside, but stated he also had a big learning curve on both ends. 

Also, there were some reports of him apparently not impressing with coaching staff with his dedication, punctuality, etc. 

Leads me to believe that they based this decision on a) how far he had to go to be a contributor and b) how likely he was to put in the work to get there.

Add to that his questionable past and Sacre's positive locker room presence and guaranteed money. 

Now, again, I would've gone with the upside. But I'm not writing the checks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

To me, I see Upshaw as a possibly future asset that could be moved later in a deal if necessary. Sacre isn't that.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Again, it's not about Sacre. It's about Upshaw. 

An asset? He went undrafted 4 months ago. 

Time to move on. I think there's a good chance neither are in the league in 3 years anyway.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> To me, I see Upshaw as a possibly future asset that could be moved later in a deal if necessary. Sacre isn't that.


What did you expect for him? A second rounder?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Him going undrafted had everything to do with his offcourt issues, not his basketball abilities. If he figures that shit out (I know, big IF), he's got first round talent. If he realizes any of that potential he could certainly become an asset in the future. I don't see how that's a stretch. Sacre, while being an excellent teammate, won't be nearly as valuable. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Him going undrafted had everything to do with his offcourt issues, not his basketball abilities. If he figures that shit out (I know, big IF), he's got first round talent. If he realizes any of that potential he could certainly become an asset in the future. I don't see how that's a stretch. Sacre, while being an excellent teammate, won't be nearly as valuable. We'll see what happens.


If he develops he can _become_ an asset? Well yea, I don't think anyone's arguing with that. 

This is going a littler too far for a fringe NBA player. I like his upside, thought he was worth the gamble. But not worth stirring a fuss over his exit. He had baggage. He's raw as hell. Keeping him meant paying double. Obviously he didn't show enough to overcome the deck that was stacked against him. And in all likelihood, he'll be playing for the D-Fenders next year anyway. 

I'm still trying to understand why this is a big deal. He's much more likely to be Marcus Douthit than Rudy Golbert.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think part of it is that they already have a plethora of young guys to bring along, and its a big effort to make sure that they all receive the proper guidance.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @BaxterHolmes: Lakers waive forward Jonathan Holmes. Their roster stands at 16. (The regular-season max is 15, and they need to get there by Oct. 28.)


Comes down to Jabari and Metta


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

my left nut is on the line...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need to cut Byron Scott first. In addition, despite everyone's love for MWP, I would cut him and keep Jabari Brown. Despite his redundant skills, Jabari can score and get to the line. This team can never have enough scorers coming off the bench. Although MWP forte' over his career has been defense, those days are gone. MWP can only help this team by mentoring the younger players, and that alone is not worth giving up a roster spot for . . . especially when we have Kobe. MWP can perform that function as a coach of some sort.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's going to be a long season for you kid


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Jabari, but his skill set is redundant with Lou, Swaggy, Clarkson and Kobe on the team. Id rather have MWP there to tutor Randle, Brown and Nance.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Center Robert Upshaw cleared waivers and will sign with Lakers' D-League affiliate (LA D-Fenders), league source informs


http://nba.nbcsports.com/2015/10/24...ers-d-league-team/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So maybe Upshaw stays on the straight and narrow and we end up calling him up anyway.

Think today's going to be the day for the final cut. I like Metta's chances.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> So maybe Upshaw stays on the straight and narrow and we end up calling him up anyway.
> 
> Think today's going to be the day for the final cut. I like Metta's chances.


Hopefully. Perhaps a future trade opens up a spot at a later date. We'll see. The Lakers will certainly have the inside track on Upshaw.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Metta World Peace Secures Final Roster Spot

There it is. Congratulations DaRizzle.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> We need to cut Byron Scott first. In addition, despite everyone's love for MWP, I would cut him and keep Jabari Brown. Despite his redundant skills, Jabari can score and get to the line. This team can never have enough scorers coming off the bench. Although MWP forte' over his career has been defense, those days are gone. MWP can only help this team by mentoring the younger players, and that alone is not worth giving up a roster spot for . . . especially when we have Kobe. MWP can perform that function as a coach of some sort.


You and paulo Catarino and mojo pin should take turns with the "fire the coach!" Posts this year. It will be more productive. Hate to think Byron takes us away from our goal of 31 wins.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> Metta World Peace Secures Final Roster Spot
> 
> There it is. Congratulations DaRizzle.


My left nut thanks you


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> My left nut thanks you


I'm sure that sounded straighter in your head.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Rober Upshaw Update

Story from Pincus about Upshaw and his mindset going into Defenders' season. 

I said a couple months ago that Sacre shouldn't be in the rotation if all goes to plan. If he's still not in it by say, late January, and Upshaw has stayed clean and worked hard, I'd be all for calling him up and waiving Sacre or someone else on the end of the bench.

Btw, I think we made the right call with Metta.


----------

